
Marijuana Contains “Alien DNA” from Outside of Our Solar System, NASA Confirms - ibobev
http://www.iflscience.com/editors-blog/marijuana-contains-alien-dna-from-outside-of-our-solar-system-nasa-confirms/
======
ibobev
> People are more willing to share an article than read it. :)

